# He finally learned how to 'speak'!



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've always wanted to teach Chrono speak, but he never made a peep! Holding a treat in front of him until he got frustrated and barked never worked. Even withholding his Cuz didn't make him bark. I read so many different tips for getting your dog to bark to teach it speak and NOTHING worked. Finally I discovered something that he truly hated with all of his german shepherd passion.










This stupid little quaking pink duck. 

He really hated the quacking, and after a few quacks he would actually bark at it! I rewarded him and would say 'speak!' and after maybe 5 minutes of quacking and barking he didn't need the duck anymore. He does a big bark at the duck, but he only gives a tiny yip to me. It seems like he really doesn't like barking at me, and sometimes he gives fake barks where he just opens his mouth and breaths out really loudly. Oh well, it's good enough for now! Hopefully I can turn his yips into nice big barks!







I'm so proud of my little boy!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my last Shep to bark/speak on command. i would have my dog sit in front of me. i would say "speak". then i would bark while looking directly at him. he caught on.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried that too after watching a youtube video of a girl trying that, but he just didn't get it. :\


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you finally teach your dog to speak?


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

That's a great start! I think the hardest part of trying to teach a dog to speak is to find something to make them bark.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool! Great accomplishment!!!!!!









Now teach him to "whisper."









There will be times when you tell him to speak, but he'll open his mouth and nothing comes out, or it will just be a teeny whispery bark. Mark that immediately (and joyfully): "Whisper! Good Whisper" and reward/jackpot that (tiny bits of treat, one right after another). 

Pretty soon, you'll have a dog that can speak (loudly) and whisper softly. 

(Although, when my puppy is excited, she sometimes mixes it up, which is pretty cute, too). 

Hours and hours of fun. Who needs cable?


----------

